# Work Visa Q's for Chicago to Ottawa Move



## meganewhitney (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I am an American with five years of experience at a non-profit study abroad provider. I am hoping to move to Ottawa, where my boyfriend lives, as soon as possible. I have applied for several jobs in the non-profit and education sectors. I qualify for a work visa* if *I receive a job offer. But my question is, what is the likelihood that one of these organizations would be willing to hire an American? My profession doesn't qualify as one of the select professions that would be granted a work visa without a job offer. I am trying to get a sense of the time and money involved for me and an organization if they offered me a position. I am feeling discouraged as it seems like you can get a work visa if you're offered a job, but to be offered a job you need a work visa...

Thanks in advance for your advice and suggestions!

Megan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your final statement isn't completely true. You require a job offer from an employer who has obtained, or willing to obtain, from the Government a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). These are becoming increasingly difficult to get.


----------



## meganewhitney (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I've done more research on getting an LMO and it seems like the employer needs to be able to show that they can't find a Canadian citizen that is qualified to do the work. I doubt a non-profit or college/university could prove this. It also looks like it takes at least 2 months to process a work visa in the US. Usually employers want to you to start working within a few weeks. 

I'm definitely discouraged now. It sounds like it's a waste of time to apply for a job. If anyone has had any success with being in a similar situation as me, I'd love to hear your advice.


----------

